# Studio Scale Battlestar Galactica



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings! I'm new to these forums, and wanted to share some photos of the Studio Scale 72' BSG (The Atlantia) we built in 2009! We are working on an actual Galactica now (same ship, different name-plate essentially). Enjoy!














































If you have any questions about the model, just ask!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Holy Frak!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That Mark Dickson sure does nice work...


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, let's not get into that whole cluster-mess


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'l type a really good reply as soon as I stop drooling.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Demoriel said:


> Well, let's not get into that whole cluster-mess


Couldn't resist.



I saw this thing when it was being built. You guys did an _amazing_ job.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Rob! Good seeing you and Gene last month over at the BSG extravaganza btw.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Incredible Work, Major Kudos!!!


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

OK where did I leave my jaw (as it droped to the floor).  

That 3rd pic just reverse to the side, add music, and add Lorne Green's monologe and we have a winner!


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Demoriel said:


> If you have any questions about the model, just ask!


Yes, I have a question....

HOW?


I mean really. How? Do you collect a thousand kits? How do you get the details down for something that looks that nice? Do reference photos, prints or BPs exist that are detailed enough for you to follow?

Just amazing...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

For those not familiar with Custom Replicas...

http://www.customreplicas.com/


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awe inspiring work! :thumbsup:

That's the first of the battlestars you guys are building, right *Demoriel*? Are you all doing a _Pegasus_, as well? 

Rob gets to have all the fun.... 


.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Questions about the model:*

1) You _are_ going to make a kit from that, aren't you?

2) Why did you build it? Is it for personal enjoyment, or is it a filming miniature?

3) Can I have it? Please?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Check out the link that *Carson Dyle* provided, Frank. It's got a lot of info included that you'll prolly find interesting. 

*Custom Replica's* is selling castings of the detailing parts - most of which are just hard to find, while others are nigh-impossible to find - as "sets". They're a bit pricey for us "small scale guys", but if you're out to make a SS battlestar, they're a Godsend as, from all I've read, you'll likely save a good 40% to 50% on what it would cost you to pick up those parts individually - which often means multiple kits for pretty rare kits that go for $100+ each on eBay. Even if you buy just one of those kits and make castings, you'll still have to shell out funds for the rubber for molds and resin to make the castings. CR has them already for you to order and then it's up to you to take it the next step. 

.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

You're right, Griff. That site is fascinating!
They do amazing work.

I'm not planning to build a studio scale Battlestar,
I just thought, since it is already done, I would ask for it!
No harm in asking, right?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

None whatsoever! 

Well, unless they make you pay shipping....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

You know...

Every time I see pics of the filming model or of a reproduction of it, I still have this feeling of awe over how it looks. Oh, I know that it's made from bits and pieces of this and that, but the combination is just so inspiring. It makes me wonder how they could have "re-imagined" what a Battlestar should look like for Ron Moore's series (not intended to drag the discussion off course...).

I think that it's just so amazing that someone would take the time to do the research and even come close to something that accurately replicates a filming model that was built over 30 years ago.

A terrific model!

Bryan


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Can't wait to _finally _see this in person. . . 

_StarshipBuilder.com_, _AirshipModeler.com_
Author, *Model Design & Blueprinting Handbook* *SECOND EDITION NOW AVAILABLE*


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

By the Lords of Kobol... that is just way cool!

Obviously a pre-Armistice build then?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"Impressive"


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

hubert said:


> Yes, I have a question....
> 
> HOW?
> 
> ...



Thanks to the effort of alot of different BSG studio scale enthusiasts, we have complied and shared information, and kit parts, photos through a modelers community like hobbytalk. I have been working 5 days a week for almost 2 years researching and building our studio scale BSG. We couldn't have done it without the help of other people like Sean Sides,Sean Corsini (who ID most of the parts himself!),Ryan Comber,Chris Pappas' restoration photos, and Jim Creveling's BSG studio scale build(s) and Charles Adams.

The model has over 3000 parts, and thats not counting piping and other details.It really is a huge and expensive undertaking to build one of these. Apogee in 1978 built the original in a approx 1 year along with all the other ships of the TV show, and they had a large crew of modelers.To build the "Atlantia" it took our crew of 5-6 people about 18 months.

Many of the kits used no longer can be found, or are very hard to get without a modelers community and exchanging information. We had to cast alot of the parts, or simply fabricate them from scratch, then mold them.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Griffworks said:


> Awe inspiring work! :thumbsup:
> 
> That's the first of the battlestars you guys are building, right *Demoriel*? Are you all doing a _Pegasus_, as well?
> 
> ...


That was built for a client,and originally, this person wanted the Galactica, The Pegasus and the Atlantia. As things stand today, we are working on the Galactica, with the Pegasus on hold for now.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

CaptFrank said:


> 1) You _are_ going to make a kit from that, aren't you?
> 
> 2) Why did you build it? Is it for personal enjoyment, or is it a filming miniature?
> 
> 3) Can I have it? Please?


1)We have had some customers purchase large amounts of parts for a 'kit". But to actually sell a "complete kit" would take too much expense and work for us that it wouldn't be profitable, it's simply to much. Anything that we have is to "supplement" a SS BSG build.

2) It was built for a customer.

3)If the price is right, we can build you one, but think Italian collector-car prices...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man that is simply jaw-dropping.... I don't know what else to say. Fabulous!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

All I know is I need to win the frakkin' lottery! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

For all intent and purposes, this really _is_ the Atlantia. Magnificent work; that is really just an outstanding job by everyone on the team. 

Sean


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> All I know is I need to win the frakkin' lottery! :thumbsup:


Brother, you and me both! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Brother, you and me both! :thumbsup:


Me, too!
And, if I win, I'll buy each of us a Battlestar!

I think I'd like to have a _Pegasus_...


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Demoriel said:


> Thanks to the effort of alot of different BSG studio scale enthusiasts, we have complied and shared information, and kit parts, photos through a modelers community like hobbytalk. I have been working 5 days a week for almost 2 years researching and building our studio scale BSG. We couldn't have done it without the help of other people like Sean Sides,Sean Corsini (who ID most of the parts himself!),Ryan Comber,Chris Pappas' restoration photos, and Jim Creveling's BSG studio scale build(s) and Charles Adams.
> 
> The model has over 3000 parts, and thats not counting piping and other details.It really is a huge and expensive undertaking to build one of these. Apogee in 1978 built the original in a approx 1 year along with all the other ships of the TV show, and they had a large crew of modelers.To build the "Atlantia" it took our crew of 5-6 people about 18 months.
> 
> Many of the kits used no longer can be found, or are very hard to get without a modelers community and exchanging information. We had to cast alot of the parts, or simply fabricate them from scratch, then mold them.


Thanks for taking the time to explain. It really looks like the studio model and is absolutely beautiful. 

Its funny, I still prefer models on film vs. CGI. I will hope that we see more of this.

Thanks (to all of you) for sharing...


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Demoriel said:


> .....Apogee in 1978 built the original in a approx 1 year along with all the other ships of the TV show, and they had a large crew of modelers.......


Actually, it was something like 6-8 ..................................................









.....................weeks! (Zoinks!) Which helps account for the asymmetry and other tweaks that you all had to account for.

I've seen Sean Sides' G up close and I followed the travails of this little adventure, and being a "model guy" myself, I'm always amazed at what it takes to get one of these things done. Jim C, Jim K, and Sean make it look easy.

Gene


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Your right Gene on all accounts!

Looking forward to getting the new one finished...

Jason


----------



## Noseart (Dec 17, 2009)

MY SHIP! That's where I left it! I tell ya you fly back in time to grab some Bigmacs and someone snatches your ship.
Incredible job!
It's a great to see models built like this. Please do everything possible to photograph and video it for the sake of educating people on this wonderful effort. This is the stuff that encourages people to push on and get involved.
Young people need to see they can do wonderful things with their hands if they try.
Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll have to post some pics of our new Galactica build in progress, so far so good!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

72"?

Oh boy.
72", 76" which is it? 
Seems like it changes every week along with whether or not red meat is good or not good for you.

Beautiful work.
Still one of my favorite ships of all time.....

No bloody 'A', 'B'...........wait, wrong show.

I may have to go in for one of those parts sets.

Do you guys offer a paint sample?


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

It's actually closer to 75"

Paint samples? no.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

See new link below


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the new link with photos of the Galactica (was still missing a few parts when these photos were taken)
http://customreplicas.com/current_projects.html

"Past projects" shows also the Atlantia


----------



## re-entry65 (Jul 17, 2010)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## re-entry65 (Jul 17, 2010)

Speachless


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Also speechless!


----------

